# Placenta Previa at 32 weeks?



## pinkribbon

Has anyone had placenta previa at 32 weeks and had it move enough for a vaginal birth past that point? 

My placenta is 0.7cms from o/s and hasn't moved since 28 weeks :( the idea of a c/s is really depressing me as I was really looking forward to a vaginal birth.

I had a low placenta in my last pregnancy which was picked up at 20 weeks but had righted itself by 34. Just wondered what my chances were at this point?


----------



## chubbin

Mine didnt move until 38 weeks, but it moved enough (2.1) for the hosiptal to be happy for me to try a vaginal birth. Due to tokophobia I wanted a c-sec, so quite opposite to you really. Good luck, hope it works out for you xx


----------



## pinkribbon

This gives me hope that mine could move :) thanks! 

Did you get a section in the end then :flower:?


----------



## chubbin

Yeah, I went through a very long labour after repeated failed inductions and ended up having an emcs due to failure to progress. Tokophobia really affected me physically as well as mentally! xx


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: I don't want to say I know how you feel because I don't, I'm quite the opposite and have a huge fear of the c-section. Well not so much the actual procedure just the healing/recovery etc! But I can imagine that your experiences would have been challenging both physically and mentally although I can't relate if that makes sense.

I'm kinda surprised they repeatedly tried to induce you though knowing your feelings/phobia!


----------



## JcJc11

That happened to me in 2004. I found out because i was bleeding heavily and it scared me so I went to the Emergency room. By 34 it had moved, but it weakened the cervical opening, My water broke at 35 weeks, again I went to the ER and ended up having to have a c-section because the baby was transverse(sideways) she was 4 pounds 12 oz, but healthy and we went home 2 days later. She is now a very active 8 year old with no complications from being born early. my advice is dont stress out, I know easier said than done, but added stress is not good. Best wishes for you and your new little one :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Thank you for your reply :) I'm glad you and baby are doing well and that she's thriving :) 

I have a scan on Thursday at 34+4 but quite honestly I'm not hopeful :( however knowing it still *could* move is good to know!


----------



## babyondabrain

pinkribbon said:


> Has anyone had placenta previa at 32 weeks and had it move enough for a vaginal birth past that point?
> 
> My placenta is 0.7cms from o/s and hasn't moved since 28 weeks :( the idea of a c/s is really depressing me as I was really looking forward to a vaginal birth.
> 
> I had a low placenta in my last pregnancy which was picked up at 20 weeks but had righted itself by 34. Just wondered what my chances were at this point?

Aww pink ribbon I'm so srry u may have 2 have a c section but there is still a chance it could move but if nt then at least a c sec will mean U and baby r safe keep us posted on ur progress


----------



## chubbin

pinkribbon said:


> :hugs: I don't want to say I know how you feel because I don't, I'm quite the opposite and have a huge fear of the c-section. Well not so much the actual procedure just the healing/recovery etc! But I can imagine that your experiences would have been challenging both physically and mentally although I can't relate if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised they repeatedly tried to induce you though knowing your feelings/phobia!

Thanks, that's nice. Likewise it must be hard to have to consider a c-sec if you are fearful of the healing/recovery. We are very similar in an opposite sort of way, if you get me :) 
I found the recovery a breeze, I was up and doing within a week. Obviously it's going to be a concern as you already have a LO, but you can only do what you can do...hopefully you have a support network around you, dont be scared to use it!
Having said that, there is still a good chance your placenta will move. Fingers crossed hun, and let us know xx
PS I never really emphasised to the med staff how strong my phobia was, which was a rookie error on my part. They found out though, when I was having a nervous breakdown and begging for a c-sec towards the end. Stupid hospital, grrr, but thats another story...:flower:


----------



## pinkribbon

Well... And update... 

34 week scan showed absolutely no progress and if anything it showed that placenta was actually reaching cervix and touching it rather than the 0.7cms they saw to begin with :nope: I am booked in for a hospital admission in a week's time at 36 weeks (I'm 35 tomorrow) and I will stay until I have the baby at 38+1 via c-section.

Obviously this situation isn't exactly ideal with my 2 year old son being away from me for the longest time ever, I feel upset and tearful whenever I think of the section and recovery but at the same time I am grateful these procedures are so safe these days and that We Probably would not have survived if they couldn't intervene.

Just gotta look for the positives out of a sh*t situation I suppose :(


----------



## littlebabyboy

c-sections are fine so try not to worry!


----------



## ccmummy

hi hun i av to av growth scans frm 28 wks due to small baby previous, but found out yesterday i have POSTERIOR ENCROACHING INTERNAL O/S PLACENTA....is this the same as u??...ive gotta go back at 34wk for another scan also x


----------



## pinkribbon

Yeah it means placenta is close to the o/s (Baby's exit) so they'll be wanting to scan you to see if there is any change. Sometimes even if the placenta is low baby can still be birthed vaginally if the head comes down past the placenta.

Mine didn't move in the end and I had a c-section on the 5th. A posterior placenta is better than anterior if you are having a section so if that's the case at least you have that in your favour :)


----------



## ccmummy

pinkribbon said:


> Yeah it means placenta is close to the o/s (Baby's exit) so they'll be wanting to scan you to see if there is any change. Sometimes even if the placenta is low baby can still be birthed vaginally if the head comes down past the placenta.
> 
> Mine didn't move in the end and I had a c-section on the 5th. A posterior placenta is better than anterior if you are having a section so if that's the case at least you have that in your favour :)

thank you so much for ur reply :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Congrats on your little boy


----------

